# Aires - safety etc



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Can I ask why an Aire - such as the one at Charmes is considered safer than parking at a motorway service area? 

I have slept at a few motorway services and never stopped at an aire. Is there a "night watchman" or is it a safety in numbers thing?

I am planning my route to the France Rally and looking at various sleep options. 

Russell


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Russell

Like you I have read the various threads on here and so far have had no problem whatsoever with motorway stops with the trucks in this country or in Europe.

Am I mad or just lucky?

If travelling from A to B, rather than sightseeing around the houses so to speak, there is no more efficient use of time when tired than parking with the trucks on the motorway as and when you are tired. Why spend another hour looking for and paying for a camp site for a very short night. 

I had also assumed that truck drivers had some regard for the security of their loads and cabs?

Duadua


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

If I was a robber, presumably I could turn over a load of vans quickly at an Aire. At the services there may only the the odd one or two vans.

On this particular campsite, anyone coming in has to 
a) find the place
b) walk past reception and the owners accomodation
c) get past the lift up barrier etc

But are any of these measures in play at an Aire? Sorry to sound daft but I have never stopped at an aire.

The local Sosta has an attendant and security cameras - but at 16 euros per night is dearer than many campsites!

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi Can I ask why an Aire - such as the one at Charmes is considered safer than parking at a motorway service area?
> Russell


Hi Russell

We've stopped on the aire in Charmes 3 or 4 times and even in the early and late part of the year there can be quite a number of motorhomes there, mainly French.
This in itself would suggest to me that it is probably safe to overnight there as the French would soon stop using it if it weren't.

On the few occasions we have dropped into a motorway service area at night there are very few motorhomes which appear to be 'parked up' for an overnight.
I am assuming that you are referring to autoroute aires as opposed to uk motorway service areas.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russel,

firstly, there are some plain statistics against the motorway stops:

Two years ago one of the two major motorhome magazines in Germany had done a survey among motorhomers who had fallen victim to criminal acts of whatever kind on their travels. And in this survey it turned out that more than 90 per cent of all attempted or completed nightly burglaries on _inhabited_ MHs had actually happened on motorway service areas! The few others had mostly happened on large, crowded aires or car parks close to main tourist attractions. By far the most incidents happened in presence of other motorhomes, and usually several motorhomes had been burglared during one night on the same site.

The same survey also showed that during daytime the most likely spots for an _uninhabited_ motorhome to be raided were supermarket car parks.

Secondly, there are also (besides statistics :wink: ) some rationales to support this:

It is absolutely unsuspicious if a car drives over a motorway service area, then stops for a while, then moves on. So it is very easy to spy out the area without causing any stir, while the very same behaviour on a dedicated MH aire would most likely cause some frowns. On motorway stops there is always a certain, significant level of noise from the motorway, which covers possible "working noises" from the burglars. There is also illumination, so these low-lifes do not have to fumble around with torches in a suspicious way. Then the proximity to the motorway provides a quick and easy escape route.

And the more motorhomes, the better for the burglars! Because they can select those MHs that have the weakest security measures, and/or promise the best booty. So, unfortunately there is no "safety by numbers" but "unsafety by numbers"!

Having said that, I am fully aware that by far the most motorhomers never encounter any such problems, whether they spend nights on motorway stops or not. Nevertheless there is a very clear difference in risk.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hello

Well subject to space being available, and being able to find it, I shall aim for Charmes for a stop.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We've been to the Charmes Aire and it's a good spot to walk Oscar.

As a lot of break-ins are on motorway stopovers/aires we prefer not to take the risk even though others have had no problems. We prefer the village Aires so that we can explore the village plus there does tend to be no problems with these type of aires (although there is always the odd one with problems but by and large if the French are happy there then so should we be).
There is a LeClerc on the road before Charmes if coming from south. There is also a Lidl nearby and another supermarket on the west side of village.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Boff

Interesting reading. 

Thanks for that.

Any thoughts re parking in line with the lorries in the lorry park sections, on autobahns etc., which is where we park up for the night sometimes. 

As a rule we do not see any other MHs there, but due to our size it suits us very well and so far we have had no problems, either with the robbers or the lorry drivers. It has struck me so far as being a good, convenient and safe one night community.

Many thanks,

Duadua.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Services*

Hello Duadua

I have parked and slept with the lorries a few times - in France, Belgium, UK and Switzerland - no probs with either crime or lorry drivers.

I do however usually arrive fairly late and generally speaking, the lorries will be parked and settled by the time we arrive. Point being, I do not think I am using a parking space a lorry driver might NEED.

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Duadua!



Duadua said:


> Any thoughts re parking in line with the lorries in the lorry park sections, on autobahns etc., which is where we park up for the night sometimes.


While the overall frequency of motorhome burglaries _seems to be_ lower in Germany compared to Southern France, also here the most incidents are reported from "Autobahn" service stations. And every other year or so there is a series of raids on motorhomes along the major tourist routes during peak season. Normally the gangs responsible for this are rounded up after some time, but not before they have committed some 20 or 30 burglaries.

If your MH is above 3.5 tons MTPLM you have to park in the lorry area anyway on German Autobahn service stations, so don't worry regarding the lorry drivers. Nevertheless both Germany and France boast such an enormous variety of alternatives for overnight stopovers, being not only safer than service stations, but also much more pleasant and quiet; and in many cases even free of charge! Regarding Germany I have about a year ago put some facts together in an FAQ list, see here.

I am not at all a safety-goes-before-everything guy. But if I can combine risk-reduction with an increase in pleasure, then I do it! 8)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Boff

Thank you very much indeed for your balanced answer and attachment which I shall read with interest.

Duadua


----------

